
DIY Server Cabinet Using IKEA Parts - zdw
https://www.ikeahackers.net/2018/06/server-cabinet-diy-ikeahack.html
======
elahd
Aesthetics are great, but did you make any provisions for airflow? I'd be
worried about equipment suffocation.

